# So many questions...



## JoleneJoburg (6/1/16)

I purchased a Subox Nano starter kit and I'm loving it so far however I'm clueless when it comes to the technicalities. 

I'm using a .6mg liquid and from what I've read, I should be using .5mg. I know I can't use .18mg. Does anyone know if I can continue with the .6mg liquid?

Also, if it's a 50w device - why was I told not to take it above 30w? 

Lastly, is there a shop I can go to to try out the different liquids? I could try them out at Vape Shop. 

Thanks helpful people


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

JoleneJoburg said:


> I purchased a Subox Nano starter kit and I'm loving it so far however I'm clueless when it comes to the technicalities.
> 
> I'm using a .6mg liquid and from what I've read, I should be using .5mg. I know I can't use .18mg. Does anyone know if I can continue with the .6mg liquid?
> Also, if it's a 50w device - why was I told not to take it above 30w?
> Lastly, is there a shop I can go to to try out the different liquids? I could try them out at Vape Shop.



Juice are usually sold in 0, 3, 6, 9, 12, 18 and 24 mg. If 18 mg is too strong for you, 12 mg is usually the next step. You will feel if 6 mg satisfies your cravings. If not, move up. If 6 mg makes you feel bad (headache, nausea, etc) move down.
Depends on the resistance of the coil you are using. If you go too high the coil will burn the wicking material and your juice will taste bad. If you take out the coil unit, it usually states the resistance and up to what power you can go.
I think Vape King has a tasting facility.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (6/1/16)

One step a time,
0mg; 3mg; 6mg; 9mg; 12mg; 18mg This refers to the amount of nicotine.
eg. 6mg is the amount of nicotine *per ml *and should be written as 6mg/ml however very rarely is.
18mg is 18mg/ml if your bottle of e liquid is 30ml that will mean there is 18 x 30 = 540mg of nicotine in that bottle.

Sounds a lot (I know) but consider a cigarette that has (say) 15mg of nicotine in it, then a packet of 20 has 300mg of nicotine.
Hope that helps on the nicotine.
Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

JoleneJoburg said:


> I purchased a Subox Nano starter kit and I'm loving it so far however I'm clueless when it comes to the technicalities.
> 
> I'm using a .6mg liquid and from what I've read, I should be using .5mg. I know I can't use .18mg. Does anyone know if I can continue with the .6mg liquid?
> 
> ...



Hi @JoleneJoburg 
I will second what Andre said above

I will emphasise that if you are trying to give up smoking you may need something a bit stronger than 6mg. Does yoir current jucie feel too light, too heavy or just right?

Finding juices you really like is a critical part to the vaping journey. Also take a look at the juice reviews on this forum for ideas on juices. There are many juices available from the retailers on this forum, many of which have been reviewed by the members here. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Also, if you tell us what flavours you like, we can try suggest appropriate juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

I have been vaping 6mg. But today I put 24mg into another tank to curve the nicotine craving. I was a 50 cig a day smoker. 
I'll be back to 6mg tonight, just needed a boost. 
I think they told you not to go higher because of a throat hit. The feeling you being punched in the back of the throat from the strength of the nic.


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I have been vaping 6mg. But today I put 24mg into another tank to curve the nicotine craving. I was a 50 cig a day smoker.
> I'll be back to 6mg tonight, just needed a boost.
> I think they told you not to go higher because of a throat hit. The feeling you being punched in the back of the throat from the strength of the nic.



24mg in what tank ! That's the stuff they use to exorcise Demons !!!!! 

That doesn't give you a punch in the back of your throat, it turns your vocal cords into a Subaru free flow exhaust !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> 24mg in what tank ! That's the stuff they use to exorcise Demons !!!!!
> 
> That doesn't give you a punch in the back of your throat, it turns your vocal cords into a Subaru free flow exhaust !


In the ijust2 tank. Lol. It helped. Yip. Throat hurts but it worked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/1/16)

JoleneJoburg said:


> I purchased a Subox Nano starter kit and I'm loving it so far however I'm clueless when it comes to the technicalities.
> 
> I'm using a .6mg liquid and from what I've read, I should be using .5mg. I know I can't use .18mg. Does anyone know if I can continue with the .6mg liquid?
> 
> ...


You should be able to push 50w but at the expense of quickly draining the battery,I still use my Kbox and usually at 20-25w.30w should be plenty for a tank.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

kev mac said:


> You should be able to push 50w but at the expense of quickly draining the battery,I still use my Kbox and usually at 20-25w.30w should be plenty for a tank.



Sure can , have and do 50W but only on self built coils , otherwise cough


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

Thanks for the informative "answers"....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (8/1/16)

The nano is not really meant for high wattage thats probably why they advised a ceiling of 30 watts. My wife uses the nano and for me 22w+ starts producing dry hits.


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

I think the technical side of these beasts has largely pricked my attention....The more I read, the more I learn, the more I benefit. Back in 2007, I know of people who wrote the concept of as: "gimmicks". They can eat their words now!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dave1 (9/1/16)

Have to wonder if they warned you about the wattage because the battery is only capable of 10A maximum.
What battery do you have in it?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/1/16)

Stand corrected here sorry I was talking about the mini not the nano, @Sprint is correct the nano is not designed for high temps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

